# cutting for fmic to fit



## Stylin'SE-R (Mar 27, 2003)

i was wondering how much cuttin (if any) would need to be done for me to fit a bbdet fmic on my 93 se-r?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I cut an inch off my bumper on the inside to fit the bb IC front mounted on my 1.6


----------



## Stylin'SE-R (Mar 27, 2003)

James said:


> I cut an inch off my bumper on the inside to fit the bb IC front mounted on my 1.6


ok then shouldn't be any different for an se-r. sounds good


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

although mine is a b14...


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

bumper, what bumper  ...i cut mine completely in two


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Oh My God There's A Giant Spider Under Your Car!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stylin'SE-R (Mar 27, 2003)

very nice....haha
:thumbup:


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

lol....thats the shop mascot


----------

